# 10 Steps to Getting Started in Traditional Woodworking with Hand Tools



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*Introduction to Joshua's 10 Steps*






Have you ever wanted to feel the ancient satisfaction of building beautiful wood furniture by hand? Like your great grandfather built? Have you felt a longing to be connected with your ancestors by common work? Do you want to build a legacy that you can be proud to pass onto your children? Do you want to own and restore gorgeous antique tools that were made so well that they'll be around for your great grandchildren to use?



I'm Joshua Farnsworth, and I have fallen in love with traditional woodworking with hand tools. Am I a pro? No. In fact, I only started a couple years ago. But I've taken classes from some of the great masters, read & watched everything I could get my hands on, and have practiced, practiced, practiced.

But during my self-taught "apprenticeship" I noticed that I couldn't find any comprehensive resources for beginners; for people who want a simple introduction to woodworking with hand tools. Everything was so scattered, like a bunch of puzzle pieces.

I believe that it's best to learn from someone who just learned about it, because they understand how confusing everything can be. So although I can't offer you advanced techniques, I can definitely offer simplicity and can put the puzzle pieces together. And as I learn more, you'll learn more. But don't fret - I'll also share videos, articles, and teachings from some of the masters of our ancient fraternity. So let's get started!

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

WoodAndShop said:


> *Introduction to Joshua's 10 Steps*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah. I haven't had a chance to dive into this yet, but at a quick skim, it looks like you've put A LOT of time into your site, and it seems amazingly thought out. Good job.


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*






*1.1 Which Hand Tools Do You Need?*

After woodworking for several years, conducting "research", and attending Roy Underhill's Woodwright's School, I've compiled three lists of hand tools: (1) urgent (what you need to get started), (2) semi-urgent (what you need to do more than just basic projects), and (3) non-urgent (improves convenience, tools for advanced projects, or items that are fun to have, but not vital). Used vintage hand tools are better in most cases (and less expensive), although some modern companies (like Lie-Nielsen Toolworks) manufacture very quality woodworking tools. View the summary list below or view my detailed hand tool list here.

*1.1.2 Summary: Urgent, Semi-urgent, and Non-urgent woodworking hand tools:*




























*1.2 Understanding Traditional Woodworking Hand Tools*






*1.2.1 Understanding Workbenches*






The workbench is the most fundamental part of a traditional woodworker's shop. Nearly everything happens on the workbench. In modern woodworking woodshops, the wood is taken to the machines to be milled & shaped at high speeds, with loud noises. This certainly has a place in modern consumerism. However, it's not nearly as romantic or relaxing as a traditional woodworking workshop where the woodworker brings the wood to the workbench, and then brings all the hand tools to the wood.

*1.2.1 Understanding Handplanes*

VIDEO: Here's a great video from the folks at Lie-Nielsen about understanding hand planes:






*1.2.2 Understanding Hand Saws*

VIDEO: This is a really great video, by Paul Sellers, that explains the differences between types of handsaws, and how to sharpen them. It's a very long video, but worth it. I'm currently working on filming a much shorter one.






*1.2.3 Understanding Chisels*






Oh, how confusing chisels can be to beginners. Bench chisels, mortising chisels, paring chisels, carving chisels, turning chisels, skew chisels? Tang or socket or Japanese? Is your head spinning yet? I went through several set of chisels before discovering what I really needed. The above video will help clarify different types of chisels, but my chisel buying guide page will help you get a great set of quality chisels for less money.

*1.2.4 Understanding Marking & Measuring Tools*






Precision is a major key to enjoying woodworking with hand tools. But, like all the other tool categories, it can be a big overwhelming to understand all the different tools and gauges for laying out, marking, & measuring: mortise gauges, marking gauges, rules, squares, dividers (compass), panel gauges, etc. Confusing huh? The above video gives a basic introduction to these measuring devices, but my marking & measuring tool buying guide goes into specific brands & features to look for.

*1.2.5 Understanding Clamps*






Ah clamps. All function and no beauty. Fortunately that removes the emotional aspect when deciding which clamps to buy.

Clamps are essential for holding your workpiece together while gluing up. But which types of clamps exist? Which of those do you need? And how many of each type do you need? It's taken me awhile to figure this out, and I'd love to share what I've learned so you don't wasted your time and money.

*1.2.6 Understanding Shop-made Appliances*

Let's face it. Some tools in your shop really shouldn't be purchased, but made. For example, even beginner hand toolers should be able to crank out a bench hook, shooting board, square, and straight edge. In fact, these kinds of projects are the best to start with, because they won't be on display in your living room! Most of them are purely functional. Plus, they're essential for accurate joinery. Over time I'll add more and more shop-made appliance videos (both making and using) to this section. Here's a Popular Woodworking video where Christopher Schwarz shows how to use a bench hook (a very essential shop appliance):






*1.2.7 Understanding Braces, Drills, & Bits*

Shannon Rogers, The Renaissance Woodworker, gives a really good (although lengthy) introduction to braces, drills, & bits. Don't worry, you won't have to watch 23 minutes. The beginning 3 minutes of the video gives the basics of different tools, then the rest talks about a specific bit (center bit)…so ignore the last 20 minutes if you wish:






Now follow the below link for step 2!

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow lots of information here! Great blog you've put together. Welcome to LJs, by the way.


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bailey! I got all the 10 steps posted now, so please check it out, and please spread the word!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well damn, you could have saved me a lot of money and grief if you had posted this a few years ago…


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha Jorge! You know, I could have saved a lot of money myself if someone else had written this a few years ago! I bought a bunch of the wrong tools, which is why I wanted to help others avoid my mistakes. I'd be grateful if you could please subscribe to my website and share this with your friends!


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Done…


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 1| Understand & Buy the Right Hand Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge!


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 2| Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage*






I've always loved planning what I'm going to do with a space, and my first traditional workshop was no exception. I feel very fortunate to have a walkout basement with nice natural light, but my space is very limited to say the least. But that's the great thing about traditional woodworking! All you need is space enough for a workbench and some storage shelves. I hope this guide inspires you to create a traditional woodworking workshop where you spend countless quality hours creating beautiful furniture! Please send me photos of your workshops!

*2.1 Where can you put your traditional woodworking work shop?*






The beautiful truth about traditional woodworking with hand tools is that you don't need much space to get started; just a small room. A couple years ago we needed to move into a new house with more bedrooms, but with a much smaller basement. Because of this I sadly sold most of my big power tools (table saw, jointer, band saw, router table, etc.). But this apparent setback was really a blessing because my 8′x14′ basement space was perfect for a traditional woodworking shop! Heck, you can even use a spare bedroom if you have to.

*2.2 Sketching Your Workshop Space*






Part of the fun of getting involved in traditional woodworking is planning where you're going to put your new workbench and beloved tools. I like to just take out some grid paper (you remember it from high school algebra, right?) and sketch away! It will help you see if you've got enough room for that dream workbench, plus all your tools.

*2.3 Woodworking Hand Tool Storage*






It's no secret…I've become obsessed with traditional woodworking hand tools; both old and new. Hand tools are so beautiful that it would be a shame to store them in a closet or under your workbench where you (and let's face it…others too) can always see them. That explains why so many traditional woodworkers spend so much of their woodworking energy on building display cases, shelves, and tills. But it's not all for showing off our "babies" and gratifying our tool lust. Our "babies" can break a handle or shatter a plane body if not securely stored. The above video shows how I store (and display) my coveted tool collection.

Follow the below link for step 3:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 3| Learn how to Refurbish, Tune, & Sharpen Tools*






My wife loves to say, "hun, I think you love restoring hand tools almost as much as woodworking!" I think she's right. There's something magical about taking an antique (and very well built) woodworking hand tool and bringing it back to working order. Removing the rust, tuning up the parts, and sharpening the blade gives a feeling of satisfaction; especially when seeing the finished result. I get a feeling of a connection with the past, with my ancestors, with a time when things were made and done with a sense of pride and quality.










You'll soon realize that buying, refurbishing, and collecting heirloom hand tools can become addictive. I'll add more and more video tutorials to this page (at WoodAndShop.com) as I refurbish more and more types of traditional woodworking hand tools. So keep checking back!

*3.1 Sharpening hand plane irons (blades) and chisels:*

VIDEO: Deneb Puchalski shares a fantastic tutorial on how Lie-Nielsen company recommends that you sharpen plane irons (sorry, embedding playlists doesn't work on Lumberjocks, so watch it here).

*3.2 Sharpening a handsaw:*

VIDEO: Englishman Paul Sellers shares an in-depth tutorial on handsaw type and sharpening techniques:






*3.3 Sharpening a Chisel or Plane iron:*

VIDEO: Here's a great (albeit lengthy) video on free hand sharpening of various tools:






VIDEO: Two great videos from Highland Woodworking and Lie-Nielsen on grinding and honing chisels:











*3.4 Sharpening a Card Scraper:*

VIDEO: Englishman Christopher Tribe shares an excellent video on how to sharpen your card scraper:






*3.5 Refurbishing hand planes:*

VIDEO: This is a really long video about hand plane restoration, but it's very detailed. I'll finish my much-shorter video soon:






*3.6 Refurbishing chisels:*

VIDEO: This video shows how to refurbish old flea-market chisels to beautiful working condition:






*3.7 Refurbishing handsaws:*

VIDEO: Honestly, this isn't a great tutorial video, but I couldn't find many others. I'll replace it with my own video shortly:






View Step 4 by following the below link:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 3| Learn how to Refurbish, Tune, & Sharpen Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for going to the trouble of getting all this great sharpening info into one easy to use spot, Joshua. Favorited!


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 3| Learn how to Refurbish, Tune, & Sharpen Tools*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome Nail Banger! I've got all 10 steps posted now, so please feel free to spread the word about WoodAndShop.com!


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 4| Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools*






Step number 4 gets into actually using your new or old traditional woodworking hand tools to create something! But just like a bike a car, or a sword, these tools will work properly and get you where you want to go (e.g. building something beautiful) if you learn how to wield them properly. So check out these videos, and come back for more…I'll be adding more and more videos over time; beginning with the fundamental tools and moving onto the specialty tools.

*4.1 How to Use Hand Planes*

VIDEO: This is a descent video about handplane types and techniques:






*4.2 How to Use Hand Saws*

VIDEO: Chris Schwarz, editor of Popular Woodworking Magazine, joins Roy Underhill on The Woodwright's Shop to explore the three classes of English sawcuts. (Click here to watch the video since Lumberjocks doens't embed iframes).

*4.3 How to Use Bench Chisels*

VIDEO: A Lie-Nielsen Toolworks instructional video about how to use bench chisels:






*4.4 How to Use Mortise Chisels*

VIDEO: A Lie-Nielsen Toolworks instructional video about how to use mortise chisels:






Here is a list of other tutorials that I'll be recording and posting soon at WoodAndShop.com:










Check out Step #5 below:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 5| Learn How to Design Woodworking Projects*






You can definitely find plans for furniture and projects that other woodworkers have built, but I personally love the creative bliss that comes from designing my own projects. I also love looking at furniture in antique stores and on Pinterest to get ideas (See my Pinterest photos). But I always customize for my available space.










*Use Free Woodworking Design Software*

Ever since I was a kid I have drawn my "inspired" furniture sketches in a sketch book (or the back of a napkin), but I also now love using free software to see what my project will look like in 3D, and with certain wood finishes. At first I was intimidated by the thought of using the free Sketchup software (formerly "Google Sketchup"), but the below videos had me drawing furniture in no time! Download the free version of SketchUp here.

*VIDEO*: How to Design your woodworking project for free with "Sketchup" (view the video here).

I also discovered this neeto website that goes along with the above YouTube videos. It shows how do design all sorts of woodworking projects and joints.










You can also download free 3D objects (like tools) from Google Warehouse, and import them into your Sketchup software (note that some older versions of 3D objects aren't compatible with newer versions of the software).

You can checkout step #6 by visiting the link below:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 6| Learn to Prepare Wood: Square, Flat, Straight, & Smooth*






In order for wood joints to fit together properly and for edges to glue together tightly your boards need to be perfectly square, straight, and smooth. Although this process isn't as quick as "milling" boards through power tools, it doesn't take all that long, and is much more satisfying. Check out the video tutorials below, and choose your favorite!

My Favorite Videos about Dimensioning & Squaring Boards with Hand Tools:

Here are a few of my favorite videos about squaring and preparing rough-hewn wood for joinery. I recommend that new traditional woodworkers use pre-dimensioned wood for their first few projects, in order to save some frustration and get excited about joinery. But even with pre-dimensioned boards, you'll still usually need to do some minor squaring up.
















Checkout step #7 by visiting the link below:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 7| Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood*






Before you can accurately cut joints to fit your wood together, you need to learn to accurately measure and layout your work pieces. My below videos will help you understand the different marking, measuring, & layout tools. They'll also show you how to use them! If you don't see what you're looking for, don't worry…I'm always adding more videos!

*Understanding Marking, Measuring, & Layout Tools:*






Precision is a major key to enjoying woodworking with hand tools. But, like all the other tool categories, it can be a big overwhelming to understand all the different tools and gauges for laying out, marking, & measuring: mortise gauges, marking gauges, rules, squares, dividers (compass), panel gauges, etc. Confusing huh? The above video gives a basic introduction to these measuring devices, but my marking & measuring tool buying guide goes into specific brands & features to look for.

Checkout step #8 by visiting the link below:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 8| Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints*






People called "Joiners" cut joints in wood, in order to get the wood to fit (and stay) together. There are many, many different joints for many different applications. I'll keep adding joinery videos below (I'm starting with the more basic joints and will move on to more complex joints), so keep checking back. Before watching the videos, checkout this cool woodworking joint chart! (credit: David Royce).

*8.1 Learn How to Cut Dovetail Joints*

Here's a very detailed 15 step video tutorial that I made on cutting dovetails by hand with only hand tools:










(Click here to view my dovetail video series, because iframe video wouldn't embed on lumberjocks)

*8.2 Learn How to Make Mortise & Tenon Joints:*

VIDEO: How to make a Mortise and Tenon Joint: John Bullar (a British chap) gives one of the best tutorials on cutting mortise and tenon joints. My method varies a little bit, but this is definitely a great method:






John has a great book on joints for sale at Amazon.

VIDEO: How to Chop a Mortise: Peter Follansbee, master joiner at Plimoth Plantation, demonstrates how to skillfully chop a mortise. I really love how he uses a see-through piece of plastic so you can see what's going on inside the mortise while it's being chopped:






VIDEO: How to Cut a Tenon: Christopher Schwarz shows Roy Underhill his secrets to cutting perfect tenons with traditional hand saws (I can't embed iframe on lumberjocks, so view this video at WoodAndShop).

This Austrailan guy (Derek) has probably the best mortise & tenon tutorial that I've seen….here it is.

*8.3 Learn How to Make Tongue & Groove Joints:*

This video (by Lie-Nielsen toolworks) gives a good tutorial on cutting tongue and groove planes. Of course, you can find an old Stanley #48 or a Stanley #148 tongue and groove plane on ebay.






*8.4 Learn How to Cut Miter Joints:*






*8.5 Learn How to Cut Finger Joints:*






Checkout step #9 by visiting the below link:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 9| Learn how to Fasten, Assemble & Glue-up Woodworking Projects*






Every project has different requirements for assembling, gluing, and clamping, but these videos can help with some basic tips. It's important to have plenty of clamps so you don't miss clamping a vital area of a project.

*9.1 Fastening*

I used to think that using nails, and other fasteners, wasn't part of traditional woodworking. But then I took a week-long class at Roy Underhill's "Woodwright School" and learned that cut nails and other fasteners is actually very traditional. And it's appropriate for attaching tongue and grooved bottoms to chests and boxes. So now I love using cut nails! Traditional woodworking guru, Christopher Schwarz, talks about his use of cut nails in this interesting article. He also shares this video about how to prepare your cut nails to improve performance:






*9.2 Gluing*

Sure, this video is a bit cheesy, but this guy has some fairly useful tips…I'll share my own video shortly:






*9.3 Using Traditional Animal Hide Glue*






*9.4 Clamping*

VIDEO: Here's my introduction to different types of clamps. You can also see my clamps buying guide video and page.






Titebond (who makes Titebond glue) shared this great video on appropriate clamping practices:






To checkout step #10 visit the link below:

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

*|Step 10| Learn how to Finish the Wood*






Step 10 is one of my favorite steps, because you get to see the true beauty reveal itself in the wood, and the grain patterns shine forth! I'll admit it, I'm not one of those woodworkers who love complex finish recipes, but I love making it as simple as possible. In the above video I introduced quite a few of the well-known finishes used by woodworkers (there's probably a lot more) but I encourage everyone to experiment and find out which finishes they like the best.

*My favorite, easiest, & fastest wood finish:*

I personally love the ease, safety, historical significance, and beauty of a simple boiled linseed oil finish, with a buffed topcoat of furniture wax. This video quickly summarizes how I do it:






What are some of your favorite finishes or finish recipes? Please share them in my comment box!

*Shortcut to Joshua's 10 steps:*
Step 1: Buy the Right Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 2: Setup Your Workshop & Tool Storage
Step 3: Learn how to Tune, Refurbish, & Sharpen Tools
Step 4: Learn how to Use Woodworking Hand Tools
Step 5: Learn how to Design Woodworking Projects
Step 6: Learn to Prepare Wood: Square & Straight
Step 7: Learn how to Layout & Mark the Wood
Step 8: Joinery: Learn how to Layout & Cut Joints
Step 9: Learn how to Assemble & Glue-up
Step 10: Learn how to Finish the Wood


----------



## TaylorML (Oct 9, 2013)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 10| Learn how to Finish the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Josh for these wonderful videos. I have checked out your website and it is very helpful. I am currently in the US Navy, and have recently found a hobby in woodworking thanks to a close friend who taught me some basics. As you probably know, the Navy will have me moving from place to place, which has me more and more interested in traditional woodworking in order to save space and not have to move a ton of power tools all over the world, but more importantly, I love to work with my hands. I look forward to watching more videos on what tools i need to get started.


----------



## WoodAndShop (Apr 8, 2014)

WoodAndShop said:


> *|Step 10| Learn how to Finish the Wood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi TaylorML, thanks for your comment, and I'm very glad that a serviceman is benefiting. Regarding the hand tool buying guide, did you check my 13 hand tool categories? http://woodandshop.com/which-hand-tools-do-you-need-for-traditional-woodworking/

Best,

Joshua


----------

